# Inactivate the Season Pass



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

I would like a feature added to the Season Pass that allows me to Inactivate it. It would stay in my Season Pass list and I could turn it back on as I wanted.

Currently, I have several TiVos. As I deal with some summer shows ending on one system, I may temporarily record shows on another TiVo. Or, if a show has a two hour special presentation, I may need to record other shows someplace else.

If I could turn the Season Passes off and on, I could enable them for one week, turn them off the next, etc. That would be so much faster that trying to record them one at a time, particularly since we must scroll from 12 am to the evening time of the show for each recording set up.

At the end of the season, I could turn off Season Passes but keep them in my Season Pass folder all ready for the next season.

As new shows get added during the season, I could quickly move Season Passes between TiVos by simple activating one on a different unit.

Barbeedoll


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

You could just set up a season pass for the show on multiple tivos and keep the SP on the secondary unit at a lower priority so it will not record instead of your normal recording on that Tivo. Then if you did need to record an episode on the secondary Tivo you could just go to the SP list, select that show, View upcoming episodes, and set the episode to record instead of going through the Record By Time set up.


----------



## heidismiles (Aug 12, 2007)

barbeedoll said:


> I would like a feature added to the Season Pass that allows me to Inactivate it. It would stay in my Season Pass list and I could turn it back on as I wanted.
> 
> Currently, I have several TiVos. As I deal with some summer shows ending on one system, I may temporarily record shows on another TiVo. Or, if a show has a two hour special presentation, I may need to record other shows someplace else.
> 
> ...


I've thought about this too, but I find it's quite easy/useful to just go into the season pass about once a week and select "View Upcoming Episodes." You can cancel any episodes you don't want, and catch some that TiVo might be missing.
When shows go off-season, make sure it's set to "First Run Only," and check the Season Pass again when you think the premiere is coming up.


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

WhiskeyTango said:


> You could just set up a season pass for the show on multiple tivos and keep the SP on the secondary unit at a lower priority so it will not record instead of your normal recording on that Tivo. Then if you did need to record an episode on the secondary Tivo you could just go to the SP list, select that show, View upcoming episodes, and set the episode to record instead of going through the Record By Time set up.


Your solution is certainly workable, and I do that. However, at times of the year when summer shows of higher Season Pass prority finish their run, I get new episodes of shows that are starting up and I had intended to be on another unit this year.

I may have had a different show to record in that time slot this year, but it hasn't appeared in the guide yet. When it is available I set the new Season Pass and make it a higher priority ----- but now the left over Season Pass can continue to TiVo the unwanted show at alternative times.

I'm left with going in an deleting it from the To Do list each week, or deleting it after it records (perhaps booting something from Recently Deleted I'd have preferred to save), or totally deleting the Season Pass. Thus, my request that we be able to Activate/Inactivate Season Passes.

Barbeedoll


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

It would be a very simple programming fix. All they need to do is add "0" in the place where we choose the number of shows to keep. That way, we could zero the Season Pass out if we wanted it inactive, and put one of the other current choices in when we wanted to re-activate it. 

Very, very simple programming fix. Does not harm to those who don't want it, thrills those of us who are the BIG TiVo users who really, really need this function.

Barbeedoll


----------



## heidismiles (Aug 12, 2007)

barbeedoll said:


> It would be a very simple programming fix. All they need to do is add "0" in the place where we choose the number of shows to keep. That way, we could zero the Season Pass out if we wanted it inactive, and put one of the other current choices in when we wanted to re-activate it.
> 
> Very, very simple programming fix. Does not harm to those who don't want it, thrills those of us who are the BIG TiVo users who really, really need this function.
> 
> Barbeedoll


That is indeed a simple solution, and it lets us keep all of our passes in order. I hope they do this.


----------

